# Lemme get this straight.. AR build



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

So I got a wild hair up my azz and I think Im going to attempt my first AR build.. I dont want anything too crazy but I have been reading lots of good things about Palmetto State Armory. I checked out there website and Im a lil confused..

So I take it I will just need this: http://palmettostatearmory.com/inde...forged-a2-profile-chrome-lined-rifle-kit.html

The only thing missing in that kit is the stripped lower correct? If I pick up a stripped lower and purchase that kit will I be able to build a complete AR?

Will the upper being hammer forged make it that much better? 

Sorry for the newb questions but I wanna give it a shot :thumbup:


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Nevermind Im a moron I just read the details on the bottom and it said all I need is a stripped lower to complete this rifle.. 


Anyways, does anyone have any experience with PSA?


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 30, 2010)

FUPAGUNT said:


> Nevermind Im a moron I just read the details on the bottom and it said all I need is a stripped lower to complete this rifle..
> 
> 
> Anyways, does anyone have any experience with PSA?


I've bought parts and ammo from them. They are well liked over on 68Forums.com (website for 6.8 SPC AR freaks hangout). They seem to be GTG.


----------



## 1956_4x4 (Oct 6, 2007)

I've used one of their uppers. Never had any problems and the price was right.

Smitty


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

I used one of their lowers and LPKs for a build and it turned out fine. My friend bought an upper receiver and BCG to convert his Stag to a right handed version. I would say it's good to go.

I've also bought a lot of ammo from PSA before.

A hammer forged barrel is alleged to last longer and have more accuracy. The cold hammer forging impartes less barrel stress compared to the traditional way of rifling barrels which is to broach or machine them.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

There is a ar guy on here i will call him and get him to add his .02 cents to this thread for you, He said he can build me one from start to finish thats better than the s&p's and such for around $550-600.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Most people are intimidated by the thought of "building" a firearm. The fact is any 12 year old could completely assemble and disassemble an AR with a few simple tools and the Internet. If you shop around most anyone can build an AR for $550-600. The only complicated process in building an AR is IF you build an upper yourself (mating the barrel to the upper receiver) and that's only because of headspacing. And that is mostly deemed unnecessary with new in spec parts( barrel and bcg).

Here is a list of what you need to build a basic AR
Lower
Lower Parts Kit (LPK)
Buttstock ( commercial or mil spec based on buffer tube used)
Buffer tube ( commercial or mil spec)
Buffer tube castle nut
Buffer
Buffer spring
Bolt Carrier Group (BCG)
Charging Handle
Upper receiver (complete)
Sights ( rear only if using a standard flat top upper w/ front sight post)


You will need a couple of punches and the AR specific wrench makes things easier if you building a few but it's not required.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Here is a good tutorial on assembling a lower receiver. Watch those detent springs they are tiny and sometimes grow wings!

http://www.ar15.com/content/guides/assembly/lower/


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the responses fellas, I think I'm gonna give it a shot.. gonna order everything I need tonight...


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

How about Del Ton? Has anyone ever used them for a build? How do they compare to PSA?


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Good thread, FUPGAUNT. I'm in the same boat and appreciate the link and info.


----------



## Ken G (Aug 2, 2008)

Some strategically placed masking or vinyl electrical tape can help prevent scratching the lower receiver during it's assembly.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

FUPAGUNT said:


> How about Del Ton? Has anyone ever used them for a build? How do they compare to PSA?


I dunno about their quality, but I like their price. An AR for ~$750 is not bad. Compared to PSA they don't do quality control like PSA does with MPI and HP testing the barrels and boltss. They also use a non hammer forged barrel and a carbine buffer comes with it instead of an H buffer.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

I went PSA and have been more than impressed.. Ive only owned two AR's in my life and I built them both


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 1, 2008)

Check this site out. They have got some pretty good prices and a lot of pkg deals.

http://www.surplusammo.com/


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

JSE Surplus is good too


----------

